# Peacock Gudgeon Comptibility?



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello all, I have just gotten a 29 gallon tank i am going to set up in a month or so. I'm deciding between several stocking plans, one of Which is a Grouo of Betta Splendens females with cories. If I had 7-8 Female Bettas, and 6-7 Panda Coy, would a group(3-four) of Peacock Gudgeons work with them? This is assuming apptopriate filtration(200-250 GPH), lots of hiding places In the form of lots of plants and dtiftwood, etc. Thanks for eading!


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Bump. Please?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Does anybody know? Even just experience with these fish would be welcome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I guess few of us have kept these, I haven't. So here's a link to some trustworthy info.

Peacock Goby (Tateurndina ocellicauda) - Seriously Fish


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Vety good info source. Thanks, Byron! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

